# Website leads update



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok well its been just over a month since I've had my website up and RCP asked me to update on what became of my leads and unfortunately the results are underwhelming thus far. 

So far I've had 3 leads. The first one was a couple wanting to spraytex their basement ceilings, typical price shoppers wanting a quote over the phone. They were doing the painting themselves and I gave them a ballpark price per square foot over the phone and they said they'd call me back once they get some more money (doubtful). 

The second one was to repaint kitchen cabinets, replied to their message never recieved a response. 

The latest one was a lady wanting me to paint her tile floors... I really didn't want to do that one...:no:

So far the 3 requests all have a couple things in common:

1. They all seem to be flaky price shoppers
2. They're all smallish jobs
3. None of them are standard painting jobs

Maybe its the time of year, but I hope the leads get better.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you tracking all phone calls by asking them how they found you?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sounds disheartening but I get alot of that type of stuff from my yellowpage add as well, but it also generates decent leads too.

I know alot of people find their website is better than yellowpages and I believe them, but think it has to do with their population being different than mine. I think many in my community (and market) still use the yellow pages. 
My market being mainly res repaints, commercial and light industrial. 

I was hoping I could eliminate my yellowpage add for the coming year, which renewal comes up in a month. But looking from my lead rate generated from my website, which I believe is zero, being up only 2 months, I can't do this yet without risking substantial business. 

My yellowpage add runs around $2500/year. It still pays for itself, but the return gets less every year, in part because they always make upgrading the same price as the previous adds from the year before. But the price keeps increasing.

I think I may just downgrade my yellowpage add this year, and use the difference in expanding the diversity of advertising/marketing overall. 

The yellowpage business is a racket imo. The sales people there aren't interested in being a marketing partner. They don't help generate ideas. They only care about getting you to buy upgrades.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

And are you analyzing the traffic to your site?
Do you have your Google Places page?
I did a quick check for "painters in red deer" and did not see your site.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You may want to work on your SEO. I went to Google Canada and searched for ten different but common service search terms for painters and your website was nowhere to be found. Something that will change your ranking overnight will be to change your title tag. Get your name out of there and change it to something like "Painting Companies | Painters Service | Alberta Canada". Your site is nice and should convert (generate leads) but if no one can find it, its like having a beautiful retail store in the middle of the Arctic.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Do some SEO work, it takes time.
You are on second page Red Deer Painters,
hopefully you will move up.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with GZ you should think about reading up on SEO and start by adding more word content. The days of build it they will come doesn't work, nice looking sites look nice.


----------



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

how many visitors to your site let to those 3 leads?


----------



## jhutch (Dec 20, 2010)

Your new website is the new yellow pages. You'll get lots of tire-kickers and price shoppers. At least your website won't have you paying thousands of dollars a year to different yellow page companies though.

If you have a plan to deal with them and ask the right questions for your business on the phone, you can save a lot of time. I'd still rather speak to a potential client on the phone that's been on my website, than a someone that found me in the phonebook.

Ask questions, determine if you are a fit for their project. That could be budget, size of project, whatever. I'd rather talk to them on the phone to find out if they're a qualified lead than drive out and find out their not.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

I took my page rank (for certain search queries) from around page 25 to page 5 within 3 days of SEO research and applying the findings. Definitely change your <TITLE> tage, like Pressure Pros said above.
Keep on keepin on!


----------

